# Deep trolling livebait rig



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Just wanted to get others ideas on deep trolling livies as i don't have a downrigger.

At the moment i have 30lb braid albrighted to 30lb mono trace i just run a large ball sinker straight to a squid with a large hook through the top joined to a smaller circle hook pierced at the tube opening.

I was wondering if i should distance the sinker from the bait with a swivel and a trace? Only recently started using this rig with no hookups yet and i was wondering what techniques others are using to get the bait in the right place.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I use a large float (float stopper above I only use the little rubber stoppers as these fit through my guides and can be wound onto the reel you could also tie on a piece of line to act as the stopper and this can be wound on too) on the main line along with a large sinker, below this is the swivel and the trace/leader with hook on. I can pre-set the depth quite easily this is the distance between the stopper and the swivel I find it quite easy to measure the length of line on the kayak and position the stopper I then put the bait on drop it over the side and feed out the line, it is a rig I use for catching kingfish when landbased but i also use it on the kayak to get the baits down to a specific depth, it works well when trolled slowly which is convevient as this the speed I paddle at.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Ken, how do you find using the downrigger on the yak in general and on hookup rates compared to standard deep trolling?

Hi sitonit never thought of using a float on the troll, will give it a try as it looks like the depth can be measured out and maintained accurately.

Found out that a good addition to trolling is to attach a very light rubber band to the mainline with some trailing loose line then attach the other end of the band to the yak. The theory is that this gives the fish time to chomp the whole squid/livie as the initial pressure breaks the rubber band and releases the loose line. This is a method used by those two dans' fishing blokes. I'm yet to try it - in fact i'm yet to land a legal kingie....... 

cheers
Peter


----------

